# JAVASCRIPT: How to copy & paste text with Javascript disabled?



## abrandt (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello:

There is a reference website which has disabled Javascript so that right click > copy > paste - does not work.

(I hope I'm making this issue clear.) 

Is there a work-around?

Thank you in advance for a prompt response.

Alan


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am guess that your talking about using your mouse and some sites do disable things like that.
But you still have your keyboard that you should be able to use.

High light the text and use "Ctrl + C" to copy and "Ctrl + V" to paste.


----------



## abrandt (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello Hewee:

Thank you for a 1st attempt.

With the Javascript DISABLED, one is not able to HIGHLIGHT text on the web page (when I mouse left click and drag - nothing happens - no highlighting).

Is there software that prevents disabling browser features like this (Firefox)?

Thank you in advance for a prompt response.

Alan

P.S. BTW - what is the correct terminology for this issue?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

In Firefox, go to Tools>>Options>>Content and uncheck Enable Javascript
Then you should be able to copy it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I am using Firefox and can high light text with or with out Javascript.

Post a link to where your having trouble and maybe we can help.

I am new to firefox because I have only been using it one day.

I got me the NoScript ad-on https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/722/ but still learning to use it. Was block getting to some sites at first so it works good.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

You can also use Ctrl+A to select all. Then Ctrl+C to copy.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I think he's talking about a website that uses JavaScript to disable copying and highlighting.


----------



## oneminstrel (Aug 5, 2006)

Recently I upgraded my McAfees security suite(mistake!!!) and now when I go to sites like youtube.com to view videos, I get this error message:
*Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player. *
Worked fine till the upgrade. Can anyone tell me where to go to enable javascript? I'm using Windows XP and Internet explorer. I have the latest version of MM flashplayer.
Thanks


----------

